# Remove Phone Services



## jkissane (Oct 20, 2011)

I read an article on CNET on removing the phone services to try and improve battery life so thought I'd give it a try. After two days it seems to be working ok and certainly appears to have extended the time between charges.

These are the instructions for anyone who wants to give it a go.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Just use App Quarantine, much safer.


----------



## autobulb (Oct 25, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Just use App Quarantine, much safer.


Just installed App Quarantine but it only lists the basic system apps that are located in the app drawer. It doesn't list com.android.phone and phone.apk which is what the guide says to delete.


----------



## obihuang (Oct 13, 2011)

Just followed the directions and things appear to be running smoothly. Feels nice knowing that something that doesn't do anything isn't constantly on .


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

phone service on Hp Touchpad CM7 ?


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

If you're scared, just rename the files. Do a .bak at the end. After creating a nandroid backup first.









Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

with file expert program (enabled root explorer) i cant find com.android.phone or phone.apk file.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

tusman said:


> with file expert program (enabled root explorer) i cant find com.android.phone or phone.apk file.


Make sure you're goin back far enough. It defaults to the SD card section and you'll want to back out to the root directory.

I just did this. Running smooth. Ill report back on battery life. I also deleted telephonyservice.apk. might have been foolish. Ill let you know how it goes.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

SOD right after removing and reboot .. restoring my backup..


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

did this earlier, phone process kept force closing so had to force reboot but everything seemed fine after reboot


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just did this. Force closed after renaming phone.apk. I was able to bring up menu abpnd reboot. Will test over the next few days and see if it was worth it.

Btw I renamed .bak instead of deleting. Not sure if this will matter.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

This isnt working for me, I gave the app Superuser permissions, but it wont delete the phone.apk, and after I reboot the com.android.phone is back in the /data/data folder.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

xxdetourxx said:


> This isnt working for me, I gave the app Superuser permissions, but it wont delete the phone.apk, and after I reboot the com.android.phone is back in the /data/data folder.


You need to mount as read write.

This worked wonders for me. 1% lost in 5 hours untouched. Taking a screenshot.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

You can clearly see it helped. Where the line straightens is where I did it. Which is about 5 hours ago. Maybe a bit more.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, I done it well, but it will cause the phone function in setting menu "force close". Is it normal or not? and then I have find a "telephonyProvider.apk". Do I need to delete its also? And if I had deleted "phone.apk" that will whether cause other apps crash or not?? such as: skype / Line / Viber......

Sorry for my many question.....hope some one can answer me ....thanks ....


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> You need to mount as read write.
> 
> This worked wonders for me. 1% lost in 5 hours untouched. Taking a screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks for your reply, but I did that as well. It wont delete the phone.apk, so I decided to just make a custom install without the phone and telephony services APKs. Now the link for ACMEInstall in the Alpha2 thread seems to be not working, lol. Hooray for technology


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

try "root explorer" for delete or rename phone.apk.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I remember on the nook, those apps were required to stop the market from filtering some stuff out. Are you all sure its not doing that on the touchpad?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> From what I remember on the nook, those apps were required to stop the market from filtering some stuff out. Are you all sure its not doing that on the touchpad?


It appears everything is still there in the market. Ill let you know if it turns out otherwise.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> From what I remember on the nook, those apps were required to stop the market from filtering some stuff out. Are you all sure its not doing that on the touchpad?


also theres a huge huge thread on the nook color forums with all sorts of data about how removing the phone files doesnt effect battery life at all.

heres that thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=888216


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

So I wiped out CM7 this morning, and installed my version of CM7 with no Phone apps, didnt change anything else about the install so I'll see what happens.

Edit: It would seem the phone app still made it into the install... not really sure how.


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

All I do is turn on aeroplane mode and then turn WiFi back on and it seems to work ok still.

Surely this would achieve something similar?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

mooja said:


> also theres a huge huge thread on the nook color forums with all sorts of data about how removing the phone files doesnt effect battery life at all.
> 
> heres that thread: http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=888216


TP is not NC. CM has been on NC for a long time while we're barely on Alpha 2.. we do not know how or if this service is handled.

btw i think you're exagerating on the size of the thread.


----------



## sincitybronze (Aug 21, 2011)

Dalingrin wrote on the nook color thread that removing phone services was a waste of time. I think he's as reliable a source as it gets.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

sincitybronze said:


> Dalingrin wrote on the nook color thread that removing phone services was a waste of time. I think he's as reliable a source as it gets.


This. They do not drain battery at all. In fact without telephony hardware they don't even run.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> This. They do not drain battery at all. In fact without telephony hardware they don't even run.


That would end the discussion for me.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

fact is if something this simple improved battery with no ill effects, don't you think it would have been removed by the devs from the jump? battery drain is more of a power management problem at the kernel level. i'm sure it will get better in future releases however, it will always be an issue to a varying degree if hp never releases android source or white papers for the hardware.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

_Note:_ the PCMag article claiming to see huge gain in battery life is not due the removal of the phone services. It is due to changes in how the Nook Color sleeps. I know because I'm the one who worked on it.
Also note that my Nook Color lasts about a month and a half on battery(with very light usage) despite still having the phone services. This alone shows that phone services have no real affect on battery life, imo.

_A slightly better explanation: _
When the Nook or Touchpad are asleep the power is turned off and nothing user space is running. There is no way these phone services could be draining the battery in this state.
When the Nook or Touchpad are on and actively being used they still drain almost no battery. The only way they could drain battery is by using tons of CPU cycles which is obviously
not the case. Now, in phones there's dedicated hardware(modem) that's tied to these services that could drain the battery. The Nook and the Touchpad lack this hardware and so the
reported battery usage in Android is erroneous. Likewise, "phone idle" should be named "tablet idle"; its not even related to the phone stack.

_Why don't we just remove phone services in the build anyway?_
The telephony stack is needed in order to use SIP calling which could still be used by folks on the Touchpad and the Nook. Additionally, removing the stack will cause force closes in some menus and who knows where else which is not the best experience.


----------



## autobulb (Oct 25, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Also note that my Nook Color lasts about a month and a half on battery(with very light usage) despite still having the phone services.


That is pretty amazing. Is that specific to the Nook's hardware or can we hope for something similar to that for the Touchpad as the build gets more refined?


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok FYI, I just did it and I couldn't book back into Android. It just kept hanging at the Cyanogenmod screen. Was having issues renaming Phone.bak back to Phone.apk so had to totally uninstall and reinstall Android again from scratch!


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

carlosbsanchez said:


> Ok FYI, I just did it and I couldn't book back into Android. It just kept hanging at the Cyanogenmod screen. Was having issues renaming Phone.bak back to Phone.apk so had to totally uninstall and reinstall Android again from scratch!


Did you remember to remount system\app as Read/Write? I renamed mine back without any issues.


----------

